#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-14
<j_s> er der forresten noget i vejen for at installere KDE programmer i Ubuntu når man bruger GNOME? Sker der ændringer i ens normale brugerflader - her tænker jeg på, om man er tvunget til at installere så mange libraries at Ubuntu måske selv beslutter sig for at vælge KDE som UI fremfor gnome
<lars_t_h> j_s, man kan bruge alle slags X programmer i hvilken som helst desktop. programmet afhængigheder skal naturligvis være opfyldt, så et KDE program har brug for nogle KDE software biblioteker
<lars_t_h> j_s, Qt som KDE bygger på kommer iøvrigt med i Ubuntu 11.04
<lars_t_h> ikke kun Kubuntu 11.04, som har KDE i version 4.6 med
<j_s> jeg er på udgik efter et foto organiseringsprogram og her går mange spor i retning af digikam, men jeg var ikke interesseret i programmet, hvis det krævede et skifte fra Gnome til KDE
<lars_t_h> j_s, hvad med shotwell det kommer også med i natty som standard
<j_s> jeg synes ikke shotwell er brugbart overhovedet. Man kan ikke tagge billeder og man kan ikke se exif-data. I hvert fald ikke hvad jeg kan finde ud af
<lars_t_h> j_s, pt kan shotwell kun billeder men den blive også udvidet med video på et tidspunk, podcast er måske også med eller kommer med senere
<lars_t_h> j_s ok, jeg ser lige på hvad jeg ellers har installeret
<j_s> indtil videre er mit bedste bud gthumb
<lars_t_h> j_s, faktisk ikke så meget andet, her er det et godt trick at åbne synaptic, og kigge/søge der, man kan også installere debian search og få rigtig gode muligheder fora tsøge efter nøjagtig det program vil have
<lars_t_h> j_s, husk at aktivere alle softwarekilder først
<j_s> jeg har prøvet jbrout, f-spot, shotwell, geeqie og nu tester jeg lige digikam
<vooze> problem med eksterne harddiske: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13223#p84238
<lars_t_h> har desværre ikke tid, vooze, men måske en anden har, og husk lige at gøre som der står i topic
<lars_t_h> vooze, topic er "Topic for #ubuntu-dk is: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed og ikke bare opgive efter få minutter| http://wiki.ubuntu-dk.org/GuidesHowtos/UBertha | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/"
<vooze> det med ?spørgsmål?
<lars_t_h> du skal ikke også skrive "-tegnene
<lars_t_h> jep, wooze
<vooze> nænæ, det er jeg klar over :)
<vooze> men hvis jeg må spørge, hvad gør denne triger? folk ser vel min anden besked når de får tid :d
<lars_t_h> vooze kommer topic ikke op i web chatten?
<vooze> bruger ikke webchat, men xchat.. men jo kan fint se topic
<lars_t_h> vooze, den gør at kanal lyser op hos alle dem der lytter med på kanalen, så de bliver klar over at der er en der har et spørgsmål
<lars_t_h> vooze, ok
<lars_t_h> teknisk er det en af vores bots der fanger det og så sender en meddelelse
<vooze> ah, fair nok :)
<j_s> er der nogen måde hvorpå man kan øge det område hvor musen skal være før man kan trække et vindue større eller mindre?
<lars_t_h> j_s det er vel en art - prøv-dig-frem i indstillnger, faktisk lige på det punkt er KDE måske bedre. Mit bedste gæt er i temaet du bruger lige nu, evt pille i en tema fil direkte så den får en større bredde i pixels
<dmcn> j_s, hold alt nede og træk, mens du holder midterste museknap nede
<dmcn> det kan du gøre hvor som helst i vinduet
<j_s> dmcn, håh, det var alligevel lidt smart
<dmcn> med venstre musetast holdt nede i stedet for midterste, trækker du vinduet - den er også ret rar :)
<lars_t_h> dmcn, smart nok
<j_s> ja, den med den venstre bruger jeg hele tiden
<dmcn> en anden rar en, til de, der bruger flere desktops - hold alt + ctrl + shift nede, og tryk pil til venstre eller højre, så flyttes vinduet mellem desktops :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-15
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej, nogen der har lyst til at hjælpe med debug af en net forbindelse? Jeg skiftede i dag mit ADSL modem/router fra en privat til en enhvervs linie hos Telenor. Jeg har fra min ubuntu box fat i den nye boks gennem mit WiFi AP (kan pinge routeren bag AP), men jeg får ikke net forbindelse ud. Det er lykkedes mig én gang at få hul igennem med en etc/init.d/networking restart, men efter en reboot vil den ikke makke ret... nog
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har fin forbindelse fra min XP boks på samme AP
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg kan fra ubuntu pinge routeren (zyxcel 660), men kan ikke pinge min DNS server. ..Jeg kan heller ikke tilgå websiden for router configgen hvilket er underligt - jeg kunne tilgå den da forbindelsen ud af huset fungerede
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-16
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej
<cagge> python log.py "dmesg, USB" dmesg | grep -i usb | tail -n 5 .... why will dmesg with grep dont work as second parameter
<cagge> what should i add
<MikeDK> cagge, du er i en dansk kanal, men hvis du lige har lidt tålmodighed så kan det være andre kan svare dig på det
<cagge> sorry kom til at skrive engelsk
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> bare iorden
<soren> cagge: Jeg forstår overhovedet ikke spørgsmålet.
<cagge> Ligemeget jeg fandt en os.system løsning i python
<cagge> men spørgsmåle var at få dmesg kommandoen til at fungere som en parameter til et program
<cagge> *T
<cagge> jeg har en sms gateway hvis jeg kan sende nummer og tekst ( kommando ) til min mobil telefon
<cagge> f.eks. python sms.py +45000000 "dmesg | grep -i usb | tail -n 3"
<soren> Hvorfor ikke: dmesg | grep -i usb | tail -n 3 | python sms.py +4512345678
<cagge> mit næste spørgmål er om der er nogen herinde der har fundet ud af læse sms med python for det har ikke endnu kunne klare
<soren> Og få sms.py til at læse fra stdin.
<soren> Læse sms med Python?
<cagge> ja
<soren> Hvad skal det sige?
<cagge> læse fra simkortet
<soren> Sagde du ikke, du havde en sms gateway?
<cagge> jeg bruger et 3g modem
<cagge> jeg ville lave så den sendte fejl meddelser til mig og så den kan udføre kommandoer via sms
<soren> HVordan sender du beskeder?
<soren> Med AT-kommandoer?
<cagge> ja
<soren> Ydrk.
<soren> Det lyder som en rigtigt dårlig ide. Jeg vil anbefale dig at kigge på Kannel.
<cagge> hvorfor er det en dårlig ide
<cagge> jeg har fået det som opgave at lave
<cagge> så må der jo være nogen der kan bruge det
<cagge> ??
<soren> Fordi:
<soren> 1) det kan gå galt på så ustyrligt mange måder,
<soren> 2) der er andre, der har løst problemet før dur.
<soren> s/dur/du/.
<cagge> Ja det ved jeg men jeg vil gerne lave det også så vil du hjælpe eller???
<dmcn> ham cagge var da en ren fest
<dmcn> "jeg gør det forkert - men jeg VIL gøre det forkert - så vil du hjælpe?"
<Ubuntubruger2> Er der en herinde der kan hjælpe mig med noget trådløst netværk på et nyinstalleret ubuntu os?
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg ville VIRKELIG sætte pris på hjælp.
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger2: Hvad er problemet? Hvilket kort etc
<Ubuntubruger2> altså, oppe i ''start baren'' er der et ikon med trådløst internet
<Ubuntubruger2> og den bliver ved med at sige at jeg er offline og når jeg trykker på min netværksknap på computeren sker der intet
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg ved ikke hvilket kort
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har højreklikket og trykket enable networking og wireless
<wangerin> hvad skriver den hvis du klikker på netværks-ikonet?
<wangerin> - jeg er lige lidt on-and-off - er ved at lave aftenmad ;-)
<Ubuntubruger2> så har jeg nogle muligheder, hvor 2 af dem er markerede så man ikke kan klikke på dem,og en option der hedder vpn connections
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er bare iorden ;) hehehe
<wangerin> Der står ikke noget med "trådløst netværk" eller ligninde?
<Ubuntubruger2> hov, havde overset noget.. der står: wiresless networks - device not ready (firmware missing)
<wangerin> Ahhh. Der har vi problemet. Men det kan løses
<Ubuntubruger2> luksus! :D
<wangerin> find en terminal og skriv "lspci -n" det burde liste en stak linier med dit hardware. Er der en af linierne du synes lugter af noget netværk?
<Ubuntubruger2> command not found
<Ubuntubruger2> nu virkede det:P
<Ubuntubruger2> kigger lige
<Ubuntubruger2> og ... der er ikke noget der minder om netværk..
<Ubuntubruger2> ifølge mig ihvertfald..
<wangerin> prøv lige med "lspci" uden -n
<Ubuntubruger2> den fandt en del denne gang, kigger lige
<Ubuntubruger2> ''network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Ubuntubruger2> ''
<decibyte> det er det samme som sidder i min maskine
<Ubuntubruger2> okay? :-s
<Ubuntubruger2> så har du måske løsningen?
<decibyte> ja måske. to sek.
<decibyte> hvis du går ind under system > administration > additional drivers
<decibyte> er der så ikke en der hedder "broadcom sta wireless driver"?
<wangerin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<wangerin> siger noget om...
<wangerin> sudo apt-get upgrade
<wangerin> sudo aptitude reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<wangerin> det lyder ikke helt forkert
<Ubuntubruger2> så siger den Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status.Most drivers will not be available
<decibyte> kan du sætte et netværksstik i?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg sidder på en anden computer
<Ubuntubruger2> et øjeblik...
<Ubuntubruger2> sådan
<Ubuntubruger2> connection established
<decibyte> så kan du selv vælge om du vil gøre som wangerin siger eller prøve additional drivers
<wangerin> Jeg tror i bund og grund additional gør det samme ;-)
<decibyte> ja, mon ikke?
<Ubuntubruger2> den updater noget nu...
<decibyte> hvis du bruger add. drivers, så husk at vælge den der hedder "sta" - ikke den der hedder "b43"
<Ubuntubruger2> leder efter drivers
<Ubuntubruger2> ok :)
<decibyte> eller... de virker sikkert begge to
<wangerin> avde faktisk samme problem i lørdags i alslug - der var problemet bare endnu værre: kabelnetværket er ikke understyttet endnu - et helt nyt skod chipsæt :-( Godt der findes mobilt bredbånd
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg regner med at det er decibyte du skriver til? :P
<Ubuntubruger2> hehe
<decibyte> det ser ud som om at hvis man vælger den der hedder b43, så kan den noget low power et eller andet...
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg genstarter den nu... spændingen stiger!!!
<decibyte> trommehvirvel...
<wangerin> jeps - til begge dele ;-)
<Ubuntubruger2> det virker nu..1000 tak for hjælpen!
<decibyte> det var da dejligt
<Ubuntubruger2> men det er dog meget langsommere end normalt?? jeg har 20 mbit og søgning på google tog 15 sekunder...
<wangerin> Hvad hvis du ping din router?
<Ubuntubruger2> undskyld, men jeg er helt lost her.. ping er forsinkelse.. right?
<decibyte> er det alt der går langsomt eller var du bare uheldig den ene gang?
<Ubuntubruger2> alt
<decibyte> kørte du wangerin's kommando eller brugte du additional drivers?
<wangerin> det er tiden som en pakke tager at komme til en adresse (og tilbage). Kan fortælle lidt om hvor problemet måske er
<Ubuntubruger2> additional drivers
<decibyte> okay. havde du begge 2 på listen?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeps
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg tog sta
<decibyte> prøv evt den anden og se om den virker bedre. men det er måske noget andet der er galt. den driver virker i hvert fald upåklageligt for mig med samme kort.
<Ubuntubruger2> wangerin: hvordan finder jeg ud af det?
<Ubuntubruger2> decibyte det prøver jeg
<wangerin> i netværks-tingen kan du finde ipen på din standard gateway.
<wangerin> Prøv at pinge den, og se hvor hurtig for bindelsen er - for at check din wifi forbindelse
<wangerin> Jeg har knap 2ms til min router.
<Ubuntubruger2> altså.. jeg klikker på netværks-tingen og... der står ingen ip
<wangerin> højreklik - forbindelses-info
<Ubuntubruger2> ok
<Ubuntubruger2> er derinde
<Ubuntubruger2> men.. hvordan pinger jeg den?
<wangerin> i en terminal skriver du "ping 192.168.1.1" eller hvilken adresse du skal skyde på
<Ubuntubruger2> 64 bytes from... og den bliver bare ved
<wangerin> Hvad skriver debn om tiden?
<Ubuntubruger2> den ligger mellem 0.033 og 0.027
<Ubuntubruger2> ms
<wangerin> Hvilken ip pinger du?
<wangerin> Det lyder lige lovligt hurtigt.
<Ubuntubruger2> der står bare ip adress: 192.168.1.13
<decibyte> det lyder som om du pinger dig selv
<Ubuntubruger2> nedenuden står der: broadcast adress, subnetmask, default route, primary DNS
<decibyte> det er default route du skal pinge
<Ubuntubruger2> ok, hehe
<wangerin> du skal pinge 192.168.1.1 hvis jeg ikke tager helt fejl ;-)
<Ubuntubruger2> det er korrekt
<Ubuntubruger2> er igang
<Ubuntubruger2> men det svinger meget...
<decibyte> mellem...?
<Ubuntubruger2> mellem 5.17 ms til 3.77
<Ubuntubruger2> og decibyte: jeg prøvede det der additional drivers, men den er ikke interesseret i at komme af med sta'en
<decibyte> okay. den burde også være fin nok.
<Ubuntubruger2> så kan ikke vælge den anden b43
<Ubuntubruger2> okay...
<wangerin> Lyder ikke helt tosset.
<Ubuntubruger2> men har du nogen idé om hvad problemet kan være?
<wangerin> svingningerne er ikke det store, og kommer meget an på dine omgivelser.
<Ubuntubruger2> og tak fordi i tager jer tid til det, wangerin og decibyte
<wangerin> Hvad hvis du pinger google.dk
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har en ps3 tilsluttet, som er slukket nu, men den flyver bare derudaf
<Ubuntubruger2> og det gør denne her også
<Ubuntubruger2> min kammerats, som jeg sidder og skriver fra nu
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er ikke kun google..
<Ubuntubruger2> det er alle adresser
<wangerin> hvad er pingtiderne? Problemet kan ligge i mange ting
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har ingen idé om hvordan jeg pinger en http adresse?
<decibyte> du skriver bare ping google.dk
<Ubuntubruger2> aaahaaa.
<Ubuntubruger2> kunne jeg næsten have sagt mig selv
<decibyte> hehe :)
<Ubuntubruger2> google's ping er: 47.0 ms
<decibyte> det lyder ikke unormalt, synes jeg
<Ubuntubruger2> hmmm...
<Ubuntubruger2> er der en eller anden form for fejlfinding jeg kan køre?
<wangerin> Jeg har ca 55ms til google
<Ubuntubruger2> husk at det er ny-installeret ;)
<decibyte> hvor godt siger den dit wifi-signal er?
<Ubuntubruger2> der er f.eks en side der hedder abovetopsecret.com, dens ping hedder 152 ms
<decibyte> hold musen over netværksikonet
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger2:  en af de store forskelle du vil opleve er at du IKKE skal geninstallere ubuntu i tide og utide da systemet ikke strander til og bliver langsommere som f.eks windows har en tendens til at gøre
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har ikke geninstalleret ubuntu, men derimod installeret det for første gang
<Ubuntubruger2> holder musen over netværksikonet
<Ubuntubruger2> og jeg har 100%
<decibyte> okay
<Ubuntubruger2> :-/
<wangerin> abovetopsecret.com ligger i usa, så der er det en meget normal pingtid.
<Ubuntubruger2> det er bare spøjst, at min kammerats computer, min mobil telefon, mit gamle windows osv. loader den side på 4-5 sek.
<wangerin> Prøv at pinge 78.157.127.84 og 109.74.200.59 - et par af mine ip'er
<wangerin> Arrrrh den første svarer ikke på ping, så glem den
<Ubuntubruger2> din 109... siger mellem 39.0og 41.2
<Ubuntubruger2> ø 0
<Ubuntubruger2> hov
<wangerin> den er i london, så det er ikke helt ved siden af. I den høje ende, men så heller ikke værre.
<Ubuntubruger2> tjaaa, jeg føler lidt, at der ikke er så meget at gøre
<Ubuntubruger2> men mange tak for jeres tid og hjælp
<wangerin> Prøv at en hastighedstest af en eller anden slags. Umiddelbart ser tallene ok ud.
<decibyte> virker alle andre sider helt fint på dine andre enheder lige nu, samtidigt med at det virker dårligt på den maskine?
<Ubuntubruger2> præcis, decibyte
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg kan ikke beskrive hvor længe den er om at komme ind på alle adresser
<Ubuntubruger2> wangerin: er på vej, men skal først installere mig noget flash
<decibyte> det lyder som den måde min computer opfører sig på hvis jeg har noget til at stå og køre en torrentklient. men det er vist fordi min adsl-forbindelse er fjollet.
<Ubuntubruger2> har aldrig haft det problem, selv hvis jeg downloader på livet løs..
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 ( det nyeste ) skulle jeg evt. prøve med en ældre?
<Ubuntubruger2> for den er også mere eller mindre langsom sådan generelt
<decibyte> hvis du har mod på det skader det sikkert ikke.
<Ubuntubruger2> okay.. men jeg slutter af herfra, så i kan have lidt af jeres aften tilbage ;)
<Ubuntubruger2> så må jeg prøve igen på et senere tidspunkt.. igen mange tak for jeres hjælp :)
<decibyte> velbekomme
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-17
<Ubuntubruger4> hey
<Ubuntubruger5> hjelp mig
<sound-natty> ja ja
<Ubuntubruger6> "?spørgsmål"
<kjoller> AJenbo: jo tak, der er stadig nogenlunde styr på livet. Men jeg skulle nu gerne have været markeret away i nat :)
<kjoller> hov, flyt til snak. beklager
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-18
<Ubuntubruger7> hej har et problem vil gerne instale ubuntu 10.10 på en HP dv 9000 bærebar .. den crascher til slut med hvidestriber på skærmen ... nogen som kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål: Har lige installeret Ubuntu 10.4.2 LTS på min Zepto bærbare, men kan ikke få aktiveret mit trådløse netværkskort? nogen der kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger3> Goddag :) Har lige installeret Ubuntu (er helt nybegynder)
<Ubuntubruger3> nogen der kan fortælle mig om der er et podcast program noget alle itunes, hvor man nemt kan gå ind under de forskellige podcast man abo. på
<Ubuntubruger3> og høre dem og se hvilke man har hørt.
<Ubuntubruger3> ahhh gpodder =)
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger3: Kan rhythmbox ikke det?
<Ubuntubruger3> jo det tror jeg vist også det kan =) takker mange gange munksgaard
<Ubuntubruger3> nu prøver jeg lige og se om den kan importere alle de podcasts jeg har downloadet i windows, men det går ikke så godt :/ hehe
<Ubuntubruger6> hey i got a problem..cant logind as i used , only revovery or ubuntu skrivebord version ?
<Ubuntubruger6> i have tried anything but cant get back to normal version
<Ubuntubruger6> nej undskyld så nu det på dansk :(
<Ubuntubruger6> har i meget pres på pt ?
<Ubuntubruger3> "?spørgsmål" min pc frøs pludselig efter en forkert terminal commando, og vil ikke starte igen
<wangerin> Nogen ide om hvilken kommando du fik skudt af?
<Ubuntubruger3> ja cd***cd**
<Ubuntubruger3> kan  ikke huske variablerne
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg vil lige tilføje at jeg prøvet at mounte et ntfs drev
<Ubuntubruger3> sorry
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg vil lige tilføje at jeg forinden havde prøvet at mounte et ntfs drev
<wangerin> cd***cd** eller lignende vil bare resultere i en ikke fundet kommando, så det burde ikke ske noget ved det.
<wangerin> Hvad sker der når du booter?
<Ubuntubruger3> den har vist mig lidt muligheder når jeg booter
<Ubuntubruger3> kan cælge forskellige udgaver af linux
<Ubuntubruger3> har valgt en recovery mode
<Ubuntubruger3> og så læser den frem til
<Ubuntubruger3> 0.0089363
<Ubuntubruger3> ACPI core revision
<Ubuntubruger3> 20100428
<Ubuntubruger8> "?spørgsmål" Førstegangs bruger... installerer 10.04 efter sprogvalg og inst. type er der sort skærm. Kan ikke finde et entydigt svar. Et enkelt svar lød ...Vent en time så virker det....lyder det plausibelt ?
<wangerin> Har du provet at køre den som live-cd?
<wangerin> - for at se om alting virker efter hensigten ;-)
<wangerin> Umiddelbart er det ikke en fejl jeg genkender
<Ubuntubruger8> som live ...du mener uden installation ?
<Ubuntubruger3> som live cd ?
<Ubuntubruger3> em usb nøgle ?
<Ubuntubruger8> kører ikke usb. Har lavet checksum på disk
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan kører jeg en live cd
<Ubuntubruger8> har du oprettet en cd eller kører du usb ?
<Ubuntubruger8> check denne ud: http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kører normalt på min hd og har installeret den fra en usbnøgle
<Ubuntubruger8> til 3: hmmm...så du har installeret ubu ? oder ?
<Ubuntubruger8> oder = eller ;)
<Ubuntubruger3> ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> til kubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> min kubuntu har kørt længe
<Ubuntubruger9> Hey, nogen der kan hjælpe mig? Installerede Ubuntu 10.10 på min desktop i går, men efter den havde gennemført hele installationen og bad mig genstarte uden cd'en i, skete der bare ikke mere! Den kommer ikke rigtig videre når den forsøger at boote på harddisken! Den står bare og tænker?? Nogen der har en ide om hvorfor den ikke vil starte op, når nu hele installationen tilsyneladende er gennemført korrekt?
<Ubuntubruger8> tror bare jeg undlader at svare.... nok lidt udenfor min kompetence
<Ubuntubruger9> Hey, nogen der kan hjælpe mig? Installerede Ubuntu 10.10 på min desktop i går, men efter den havde gennemført hele installationen og bad mig genstarte uden cd'en i, skete der bare ikke mere! Den kommer ikke rigtig videre når den forsøger at boote på harddisken! Den står bare og tænker?? Nogen der har en ide om hvorfor den ikke vil starte op, når nu hele installationen tilsyneladende er gennemført korrekt?
<Ubuntubruger8> til 9: hav lidt tålmodighed.... det er ganske sikkert nok at poste dit spørgsmål een gang ;)
<Ubuntubruger8> til 3: Hvorfor vil du køre en live cd ?
<wangerin> For at checke at alt hardware er understøttet. Livecd'en er den hurtigste måde at chece at at spiller efter hensigten
<Ubuntubruger8> wangerin: er ved at teste live-cd...
<wangerin> 9: Hvor langt kommer den? FÃ¥r du boot-menuen?
<Ubuntubruger8> jep.... og vælger sprog dernæst øhhh...prøve Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> nu står den med ubuntu og de fem prikker der er hvide...ingen røde prikker
<Ubuntubruger9> Den viser mit biosopstartsbillede, hvorefter den hopper over på helt sort skærm, men en enkelt hvid underscore oppe i venstre hjørne! Den står som om den forsøger at boote, men ingenting sker der?
<Ubuntubruger8> hopper ud.... tnx
<Ubuntubruger9> Ups, du mener om den når til Ubuntu-bootmenuen? Nej, så langt når den ikke :-(
<wangerin> Ubuntubruger9: Har du en usb-harddisk eller lignende tilkoblet (disk/telefon/ipod/m.fl.)? Jeg har flere gange været ude for at maskiner ikke vil boote hvis der er en usb-harddisk tilkoblet
<Ubuntubruger9> Har kun mus og tastetur tilsluttet med USB...? Jeg har Windows 7 installeret på en anden harddisk i maskinen, men har sat den op til at boote på den harddisk hvor Ubuntu er installeret!! Kan det have noget at sige? Det er en IDE HD.
<Ubuntubruger4> nogen der kender noget til at bruge en iphone 4 som modem i ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger4> alså via usb ?
<Ubuntubruger4> vi har ledt og ledt rundt på nettet
<Ubuntubruger4> men vi kan sq ikke rigtigt finde noget der virker
<Ubuntubruger7> mig der spurgte ang. det med iphone lige før
<Ubuntubruger7> røg vist lige af
<Ubuntubruger7> ingen der ved noget? om det overhovedet findes?
<soren> Ubuntubruger7: Mig bekendt kan en iPhone slet ikke hitte ud af sådan ngoet.
<Ubuntubruger7> den kan på windows, alså via usb, så kunne jo være nogen havde lavet noget så det også virkede på ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger7> vi kan finde en masse ting, men de er omkring 1 år gamle
<soren> Med min Android-telefon sætter jeg den bare til, vælger USB-tethering, og så er jeg på nettet. JEg skal
<soren> *intet* gøre på min computer.
<soren> Har du prøvet bare at sætte skidtet til?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-19
<nuxius> Hello world.
<nuxius> 0 nio /~
<Ubuntubruger7> hej
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har skrevet mit brugernavn og adgangskode men nu skriver computeren joseph@joseph-A6J:¨$ hvad skal jeg så skrive
<Ubuntubruger7> gætter på det er en form for adgangskode den skal bruge
<Ubuntubruger7> spørgsmål jeg har skrevet mit brugernavn og adgangskode men nu skriver computeren joseph@joseph-A6J:¨$ hvad skal jeg så skrive
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, har du husket at trykke enter efter du har skrevet din adgangskode?
<MikeDK> og hvad drejer det sig helt præcist om? er det under login eller er det noget du er igang med i terminalen?
<Ubuntubruger7> ja det har jeg
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, han er kommet ind en alm tekst terminal, og ikke i GNOME desktoppen
<MikeDK> aaah
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, har du kommet til at installere ubuntu server som ikke har en grafisk brugergrænseflade?
<Ubuntubruger7> det er efter login så står der velkommen til ubuntu dokumentation http://help.ubuntu.com og derefter kommer der til at stå joseph@joseph-A6J:¨$
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, der er absolut ingen grafisk brugergrænseflade?
<Ubuntubruger7> ingen grafik overhpvedet kun tekst
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> så har du nok installeret server versionen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, hvilken Ubuntu har du indtalleret desktop, server, netbook?
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det har han nok
<Ubuntubruger7> og ovenoner linux-A6J 2.6.35-22-generic #33-ubuntu smp
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, kan du ikke finde ud af det så sbare sig til - der skal nok kun et par kommandoer til at finde ud af det
<lars_t_h> uname output er ikke brugbart, Ubuntubruger7
<Ubuntubruger7> ubuntu 10.10
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, lige et øjeblik - så finder jeg ud af hvilken kommando du skal køre ...
<Ubuntubruger7> lars_t_h mange tak
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, du skal først lige installere et program - er du tilkoblet internettet via et kablet netværk?
<lars_t_h> det er nødvendigt
<Ubuntubruger7> nej desværre
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, ok - vi prøver alligevel
<Ubuntubruger7> meget gerne
<lars_t_h> Hvad er resultatet af?
<lars_t_h> lsb_release -a
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, det viser ikke om det er dekstop eller server
<MikeDK> desktop*
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ok
<MikeDK> har lige checket
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, så prøver vi lige noget andet
<lars_t_h> takker, MikeDK
<MikeDK> så lidt
<Ubuntubruger7> den skriver command not found
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, hvad skriver?
<lars_t_h> whereis gdm
<MikeDK> spørgsmålet er om server versionen har lsb-release pakken installeret pr default
<MikeDK> som desktop versionen har
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, du skal skrive nøjagtig som jeg skriver det
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ja, jeg prøver lige at finde ud om den kan finde gdm
<lars_t_h> som er GNOMe Desktop Manageren
<Ubuntubruger7> har jeg gjort den skriver gdm: /usr/sbin/gdm/usr/lib/gdm/usr/share/gdm
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, hvad fandt du ud af med den sidste kommando?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, aha så er det desktop du har - hvad slags grafikkort har du i maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger7> finder lige hurtigt ud af det
<MikeDK> lspci | grep VGA
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, fyr den kommando af, det viser dig hvilket grafikkort du har
<MikeDK> husk at VGA skal være med stort ellers virker kommandoen ikke
<Ubuntubruger7> ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 128MB/256MB dedicated VRAM, up to 512MB Hypermemory (shared)
<MikeDK> aha
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, er det en af dem der er problemer med der kræver nomodeset ved boot?
<Ubuntubruger9> spørsgmål lars_t_h er tilbage igen grafikkort •Graphics: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 128MB/256MB dedicated VRAM, up to 512MB Hypermemory (shared)
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, kan jeg faktisk ikke huske, men er lige ved at checke op på det på ubuntuforums.org
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9 && Ubuntubruger7, bare vent til MikeDK er tilbage efter at have kigget i vores forum
<lars_t_h> så vær lige lidt tålmodige (bare så du ikke lige logger af)
<Ubuntubruger9> lyder godt og mange tak for hjælpen fra jer alle
<MikeDK> hhmm ser faktisk ud til at der er andre distros der har problemer med x1600
<MikeDK> løsningen er at hente seneste git version af drm, og compile radeon driveren deri, så det er vel ikke lige en løsning her og nu,
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger9, kommer du slet ikke til en grafisk loginskærm efter bootup?
<Ubuntubruger9> nej ingen grafik overhoved
<MikeDK> hhhmm
<Ubuntubruger9> kun tekst
<MikeDK> godt nok wierd
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, han kan måske prøve nomodeset, så han bruger sit grafikkort som et gammeldags VGA grafikkort - det er der ikke så meget sjov over, men det virker
<MikeDK> yeah, og så tilføje xorg-edgers ppa
<MikeDK> og håbe på der kommer et snarligt fiks til det kort
<lars_t_h> og han kan få en grafisk brugergrænseflade, det er muligt at Ubuntu natty har en ok device driver - de har nemlig skrevet noget om Radeo så vidt jeg lige husker det
<MikeDK> aah okay
<MikeDK> men forløbigt, vil det nok være en idé at boote med nomodeser
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, han kunne også prøve at køre classic GNOMe fra en ubuntu natty Alpha3 men det er ikke ustabilt software
<MikeDK> nomodeset
<MikeDK> hehe
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, der skulle være en guide på forum
<MikeDK> du mener vel at det ER ustabilt software :-))
<lars_t_h> og jeg må indrømme at jeg ikke gider grave den frem
<Ubuntubruger9> har prøvet at skrive det men computeren skriver command not found
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, jep
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger9, hvad har du prøvet at skrive?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, nomodeset er en parameter til linux=kernen ikke en kommando
<lars_t_h> og den skal gives når du starter op via GRUB2 boot-loaderen
<Ubuntubruger9> ok mangler at skrive en commando
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, det er *_ikke_* en kommando
<Ubuntubruger9> jo men computeren skriver det med c men du har ret men K
<MikeDK> det du skal gøre Ubuntubruger9 er at holde Shift nede lige når maskinen starter, indtil du får nogle kerner at boote fra, og så vælge -generic kernen at boote fra, den vælger du så og trykker e og går ind og skriver nomodeset efter bootlinien og gemmer og genstarter maskinen
<Ubuntubruger9> men en kommando til joseph@joseph-A6J
<MikeDK> men lige 2 sek, finder lige en guide til dig der er til at have med at gøre, så ikke du står og har skrevet et eller andet forkert, og maskinen ikke vil boote
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, det er mee engelsk vs dansk tekst, MikeDK finder lige det du skal bruge, og husk så at det ikke er en kommando du skal indsate i en terminal (det hedder det tekst-værk du sidder foran nu)
<Ubuntubruger9> ok så blev jeg klogere idag
<Ubuntubruger9> hvad er den største forskel på Windows og Linux
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, det er mange ting - du kan bare tage dem som 2 helst forskellige systemer til at styre en PC
<lars_t_h> *helst/helt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, det jeg lige skrev er IRC jaron for: erstat helst med helt
<lars_t_h> *jargon
<Ubuntubruger9> spørgsmål hvad skal jeg vælge af ovenstående ubuntu with linux 2.6.35-22 generic eller ubuntu with linux 2-6.35-22 generic (recovery mode) eller memory test ( memtest86+) eller memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger9, -generic
<Ubuntubruger9>  kom til samme sted igen efter generic
<MikeDK> samme sted?
<Ubuntubruger9> den spørger stadigvæk om en kommando
<MikeDK> altså joseph@joseph-A6J
<Ubuntubruger9> jep
<MikeDK> hvad skriver den?
<Ubuntubruger9> documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<MikeDK> godt, er du stadig der?
<Ubuntubruger9> og nede under joseph@joseph-A6J¨$
<MikeDK> k
<Ubuntubruger9> k ?
<MikeDK> k som i forkotelse af okay
<MikeDK> gez
<MikeDK> nåh
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, han er kommet for langt når den gør den, så er kernen bootet
<Ubuntubruger9> og det skal forståes som ?
<Ubuntubruger9> skal jeg reinstallere
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, hjælper ikke du skal skrive nomodeset ved boot og ikke efter
<Ubuntubruger9> det hjælper intet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, nemlig
<lars_t_h> nomodeset er ikke en kommando - det er boot parameter til kernen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, opret et indlæg i forum og fortæl hvilket grafikkort vi kom frem til at du har og vi har tror at du skal bruge nomodeset
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, I forum kan de også indætte billeder som gør det hele nemmere at forstå
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har et spøjst spørgsmål til jer
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål  Hej alle sammen. Jeg er komplet grøn i det hér Ubuntu....som jeg iøvrigt finder overraskende fedt og dejligt at arbejde med! :D Så hvordan kommer jeg af med den latterlige Windows 7 installation jeg har ved siden af min ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger2> "?spørgsmål"  Jeg har brug for lidt support ang win7 AFinstallation, nogle der kan hjælpe?
<MikeDK> heh sikke mange der gad at hjælpe personen af med en windows install :-))
<elfranne> hvad har jeg lavet forket med min smb.conf ? http://pastebin.com/R0Hidx59 jeg kan kun se public og ikke skrive i den
<MikeDK> elfranne, tror du skal ha lidt tålmodighed i aften, folk svare ikke lige pt
<MikeDK> jeg kan desværre ikke hjælpe dig med det, da jeg ikke bruger samba
<MikeDK> eventuelt lige tilføje nøgleordet ?spørgsmål så det blir highlighted for de fleste af os
<sbc> elfranne: Jeg gætter bare (er ikke samba-haj), men hvis du sammenligner med #pics ovenfor, så er public ikke erklæret 'writable'
<sbc> en anden ting kan være om selve biblioteket kan skrives til af samba processen
<sbc> altså om samba har adgang til /mnt/data/public
<elfranne> jeg har fået svar via den engelske chan, jeg har lag de korrekte rights på filerne men jeg manglende [pics] og nogle andre dele ...
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-20
<Ubuntubruger4> hey, er der nogle herinde der kan løse et problem jeg har med firefox?
<Ubuntubruger4> firefox crasher HVER gang jeg højre klikker på et flash link og når jeg prøver at se en flash film
<Ubuntubruger4> kan jeg evt. re-installere firefox?
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9f2db4c5a0ed190e95845929f9f081c7&t=1614243&page=2
<cromag> det er en tråd om netop det problem, dog på engelsk
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har allerede prøvet det, men kunne ikke få det til at fungere? :-/
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger4,  prøv at geninstallere flash som beskrevet her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#13
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger4, hvilken ubuntu arkitektur har du installeret 32bit eller 64bit?
<dmcn_> ?spørgsmål nogen af jer, der har oplevet at tage en disk fra en IBM-laptop ud, sætte den i et eksternt enclosure og så ikke kunne læse fra disken?
<dmcn_> som om den på en eller anden måde er låst til den maskine, den er taget ud fra
<dmcn_> (jeg har også prøvet den i et par andre laptops)
<MikeDK> sikkert hardwareID'en der låser den til den enkelte maskine kunne jeg forestille mig
<dmcn_> det er også noget i den stil jeg lurer på - men så sidder jeg jo bare med en 160 gb disk jeg ikke kan bruge til andet - det er fjollet :)
<dmcn_> der må være en måde at omgå det på
<MikeDK> kan du ikke boote den op på den maskine den sad i da?
<MikeDK> tænkte på om det var en mulighed at formatere den i den maskine
<dmcn_> MikeDK, maskinen er desværre solgt ;)
<MikeDK> haha
<MikeDK> major woops :-)
<MikeDK> dmcn_, har du prøvet med gparted eventuelt?
<MikeDK> eller kan disken slet ikke ses i systemet?
<dmcn_> MikeDK, gparted giver sjove fejl når den indlæser de tilgængelige diske - to sek
<dmcn_> MikeDK, Input/output error during read on /dev/sdc
<dmcn_> og så dukker disken ikke op i gparted :)
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> dukker den op som device overhovedet?
<dmcn_> pt kører jeg testdisk på den, men den opfører sig også mærkeligt
<dmcn_> ja, den findes i dmesg, men der får jeg også sjovt output :)
<dmcn_> MikeDK, http://dpaste.com/436792/
<dmcn_> masser af den slags output i dmesg
<MikeDK> hhmm
<elfranne> er der nogen som er god til samba config ?
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, der findes nogle low-level formatteringsværktøjer, der kan du evt komme af med den firmware fil på disken der laver sjov med dig - men om disken så er brick-ware bagefter ved jeg ikke
 * lars_t_h holder sig langt væk fra Samba elfranne, men vær opmærksom at de har skiftet config filer for nyligt som gør gamle værktøjer og tutorial ubrugelige (Samba 4?)
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, http://www.ariolic.com/activesmart/low-level-format.html " low level format is always of LAST RESORT when you encounter HDD problems."
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, http://www.hitachigst.com/support/downloads/ (Hitachi har købt IBMs harddisk afdeling efter Deathstar harddisk skandalen)
<elfranne> hvad linux gruppen i københavn ? slug eller noget i den still
<wangerin4> elfranne: sslug.dk
<ahf> elfranne: møder fra tid til anden og snakker leenucks
<wangerin4> ahf: Det var vi da vist ret godt enige o ;-)
<ahf> 8)
<Altered_States> ?spørgsmål jeg bruger kaffein (under Kubuntu 10.10) som er det eneste program der indtil videre gider at virke, med mit Medion 8800 dvb-t kort. Men den scanner kun de digitale kanaler, er der nogle kloge mennesker der ved hvordan man indlæser analog kanaler? .
<dmcn_> lars_t_h, tak for input - pt er disken så bricked som den kan blive, så jeg har intet imod at prøve mig frem :)
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, ja det er kun en fysisk formattering der kan redde den (low-level formattering er det normale ord for fysisk formattering)
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, kan du se S.M.A.R.T. data på den - de kan fortææle om den er meget i udu
<lars_t_h> Altered_States, desværre nej, prøv at spørge i vores forum
<dmcn_> lars_t_h, den kan godt ses i disk utility, ja
<dmcn_> og smart-data ser fine ud
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, gad vide om de også bruger specielle kabler, hvis der er 1 eller 2 ekstra ben skal der med et ben laves en grounding til 0 volt, eller hvis der er 2 ben skal der måske laves en strøm sløjfe
<lars_t_h> en lille 220 ohm modstand på 1/4 Watt i serie sørger for at du ikke rister noget elektronik
<dmcn_> laoshi_, woops - hah - disk utility kan ikke læse SMART-status på disken, det var en anden jeg havde i
<dmcn_> og den kan heller ikke få lov at formatere
<dmcn_> så nu henter jeg hitachis tool og laver en boot-stick
<Altered_States> det vil jeg prøve Lars, ellers tak for hjælpen :-)
<Ubuntubruger1> "?spørgsmål"  er ved at installere ubuntu for første gang ( jomfru inden for linux ) og har bøvlet rundt i timevis nu - er kommet så langt at jeg har fundet ud af at det er mit grafik kort der ikke virker - ( installere på en zepto 6615 - nvida grafik ) har nu nedgraderet til version 10.04 og er langt om længe kommet uden om det sort hvis skærmbillede jeg har haft 15 gange i dag - har nu et billede der siger : what w
<dmcn_> Ubuntubruger1, din besked blev klippet ved "siger : what w"
<Ubuntubruger1> okay
<Ubuntubruger1> skriver lige en stil mere :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, ikke for lang der klippes auomatisk ved bestemt antal tegn
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, kort fortalt skal du køre en procedure hvor du skriver nomodeset ved boot
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg får et billede med følgende muligheder :    1# run in low grapics                  2# reconfigure grapics              3# troubelshoot  this problem      4# exit to consol login            5# Restart X
<Ubuntubruger1> mener at have læst at mit grafik kort skal have nogle specielle driver til linux - eller en anden kommando linje
<lars_t_h> mere hjælp her, omend ret teknisk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Graphics%20and%20Display
<Ubuntubruger1> og lars jeg har ikke haft den valgmulighed - har været inde og læse på forum
<lars_t_h> jeg kan tilføje at bruger du en kVM switch går det også galt af og til
<lars_t_h> spørg gerne på vores forum
<Ubuntubruger1> nærlæser lige den på wiki
<Ubuntubruger1> og jeg har allerede en post på forum - bliver anbefalet en alternativ DL - skal også prøves hvis ikke jeg for den her til at virke, var jo igang med installationen da der blev svaret
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, den alternative vil være en god ide - den er tekst baseret. mindre fancy grafisk brugerflade, men den gør det samme, og du bliver vejledt.
<lars_t_h> Du skal i den forbindelse lige vide at du skal bruge tabulor tasten til at skifte imellem ting, og enter/retur er at vælge ting
<Ubuntubruger1> hej igen lars  - til info er jeg kommet ind i ubuntu nu og er ved at opdatere mine grafik driver så ser vi hvad der sker - men tak for hjælpen
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det er bedst at køre System > Administration > Opdateringshåndtering først
<lars_t_h> men har du ikke gjort det så gør det bare straks efter du har installeret den driver (altså inden du genstarter)
<Ubuntubruger1> det bliver sku en lang aften - maskinen står i skabet under fjernsynet - så jeg har allerede hold i nakken - den er ved at køre en masse opdateringer lige nu - må sige at den er noget hurtigere på nettet end den plejer at være
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, du kan bare vælge luk ned i stedet for genstart, hvis du har lyst til at hoppe i seng. det er sikkert nok, når pakkesystemet er færdig med at installere. Du kan så kryde fingre for at grafikken er med dig i morgen
<Ubuntubruger1> det er den ikke
<Ubuntubruger1> grafikken driller stadig - har kørt den her guide igennem : http://www.mdegn.dk/linux-install.htm
<Ubuntubruger1> bøvler vider
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det gode ved at du også får en ny version af kernen(=Linux) som indeholder en masse opdaringer af device driverne
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, smid gerne et indlæg på forum - der er nogle der ret gode til grafikkort der
<Ubuntubruger1> gør jeg også hvis det hele går i feck......  men jo også lidt sjovt at lege :)
<Ubuntubruger1> fjernskrivebord - kan det kun anvedes med en anden linux maskine ??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, det er til logge ind på Windows computere, og få deres desktop ned på din computer, så vidt jeg ved (jeg bruger det ikke)
<Ubuntubruger1> kan ikke få adgang fra min stationær - øv - mere at læse op på :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Hello
<dmcn_> Ubuntubruger1, du kan installere en VNC-server på din linux-maskine og en VNC-client på din Windows/Mac/Linux-maskine
 * lars_t_h synes at Ubuntubruger1 s oplevelse med et Linux styresystem ligner mit eget
<dmcn_> så kan du få fjernadgang
<Ubuntubruger1> skal nok få den kringlet, må jo bare indrømme at jeg er så suber som jeg troede :)
<lars_t_h> dmcn_, måske en meget god ide - så erder i det mindste en grafisk desktop den vej rundt indtil grafikkortet kommer i luften med en grafisk brugergrænseflade på
<Ubuntubruger1> nu for jeg den her :You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, jeg sloges med x serveren (det er det samme du gør nu9 i over 3 måneder før jeg fik en grafisk brugergrænseflade i november 1999
<Ubuntubruger1> og hvordan kommer jeg ud i roden ???
<lars_t_h> dengang var livet lidt mere hårdt som Linux bruger, og man fik intet foræret
<Ubuntubruger1> mangler min dos prompt :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, cd /
<Ubuntubruger1> jaaaa - men skal jeg genstarte og kan jeg så der vælge at komme i "dos" ??
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, du skal bare lære bash (Bourne Again SHell) så er det nemt nok, der ermange i forum der shell scripter med bash
<dmcn_> Ubuntubruger1, menuen øverst til venstre har et menupunkt, hvor du kan finde Terminal-programmet
<dmcn_> det er din "dos-prompt" :)
<Ubuntubruger1> takker
<dmcn_> for at gøre noget som root, skriver du sudo foran
<dmcn_> så bliver du bedt om din adgangskode
<Ubuntubruger1> og lars det lære du mig bare - så skal jeg lære dig at rense fisk
<dmcn_> så du skal indtaste sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ubuntubruger1> brb
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger1, jeg spiser gerne fisk - men rense dem ved jeg ikke hvordan man gør. Jeg ved dog god at fisk svømmer i vand og ikke kommer fra en dåse. (tænk på børn der blvier spurgt om hvor mælken kommer fra. Svar mælkekartonen - næh nej ikke koen)
<Ubuntubruger9> he he - skal gerne lære dig det - garenteret hurtigere end at lære mig linux :) obs er logget på 2 steder nu
<Ubuntubruger9> mon den bare kræver en genstart nu ??
<Ubuntubruger9> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, bare prøv af, kommandoen er
<lars_t_h> sudo halt
<lars_t_h> ups
<lars_t_h> sudo restart
<lars_t_h> er det
<Ubuntubruger9> okay - brb r
<lars_t_h> sudo restart svarer til sudo shutdown -r now
<Ubuntubruger9> gosvig@fjernsyn:~$ sudo restart restart: mangler jobnavn Try `restart --help' for more information. gosvig@fjernsyn:~$ sudo restart x restart: Unknown job: x gosvig@fjernsyn:~$ sudo restartx sudo: restartx: command not found gosvig@fjernsyn:~$
<Ubuntubruger9> der sker intet :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, skriv shutdown kommandoen så sker der garanteret noget
<lars_t_h> sudo shutdown -r now
<Ubuntubruger0> jov jov - så genstartede det
<Ubuntubruger0> meeeen ikke noget grafik kort
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, den hed reboot, ikke restart - det er noget init-noget
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, har du prøve at starte med nomodeset ved boot
<lars_t_h> ?
<Ubuntubruger0> nej
<AJenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/2011/01/13/nomodeset/
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger0 hvilket grafikkort er det du har?
<lars_t_h> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/2011/01/13/nomodeset/
<lars_t_h> hov den havde jeg og lige  gravet frem, AJenbo
<lars_t_h> :)
<lars_t_h> *og/også
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, han har vist et nvidia kort
<AJenbo> det er også lidt snyd fordi jeg allerede har vores side åben på den anden skærm ;)
<lars_t_h> hehe
<lars_t_h> måske skal den properitære driver ud, men der er problemer med noveau i ubuntu, AJenbo
<lars_t_h> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Graphics%20and%20Display
<lars_t_h> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/655795
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 655795 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "When displayport cable is in, system doesn't finish booting" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, ^
<Ubuntubruger0> kan jeg starte ½ nede på den side i linker og gå i terminalen og ændre GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash nomodeset”
<Ubuntubruger0> eller skal jeg have en ny installation ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, du skal ikke gøre det i terminalen men i GRUB2, og en ny installation er ikke nødvendig
<Ubuntubruger0> prøver
<lars_t_h> tast på en knap når den første skrærm viser sig
<Ubuntubruger0> og til info har jeg dette kort : nVidia Geforce Go 7600 512MB grafikkort
<lars_t_h> måske skal du trykke på esc taten
<lars_t_h> kommer du ind til terminalen eller når kernen at gå i gang med at boot er du nået for langt
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, finder lige noget der måske passer med et system der er installeret
<AJenbo> ja det lyder som et af de kort der godt kan have problemer med modset så jeg tror vi har fat i den rigtige løsning
<Ubuntubruger0> brbr - genstarter for t teste
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, et af mine egne indlæg på forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=64253#p64563
<Ubuntubruger3> og nej - stadig ikke
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, zob kommer så med en pædagogisk forklaring 2 indlæg længere nede i samme tråd: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=64253#p64577
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, et af mine egne indlæg på forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=64253#p64563
<lars_t_h> zob kommer så med en pædagogisk forklaring 2 indlæg længere nede i samme tråd: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=64253#p64577
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger3 bruger du displayport?
<lars_t_h> har du terminal adgang skal du bare gøre det zob skriver og så genstarte og så skulle der gerne være grafik
<Ubuntubruger3> ved ikke hvad displayport er :)
<AJenbo> ok det var bare det den bug som lars_t_h nævne handlede om
<lars_t_h> Displayport er noget der indeholder gammeldags VGa, HDI, DVI-D og så videre i samme stik
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, det er så ikke helt rigtig
<AJenbo> jeg skulle bruge en adapter til 1500 for at få en mac med dvi til at virke med en skærm med displayport
<AJenbo> men det er sigtig nok at det kan lade sig gøre at bære andre signaltyper over det, den ene vej
<AJenbo> Displayport er det helt nye inden for stik du kan sætte mellem din skærm og computer.
<lars_t_h> ja, det er udmærket, VGA står dog til at ryge ud fordi det bruger meget strøm, fordi det kræver at en D/A converter arbejder meget hurtigt, hvilket kræver meget strøm
<lars_t_h> tror at det er 2014 de har sat det til
<AJenbo> ja ud med vga
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3,  hvordan går det med at følge zobs indlæg om hvor du får nomodeset sat ind, og opdateret GRUB2?
<Ubuntubruger3> sidder og kigger på det - meeeen jeg var jo der inde lige før og opdatere
<Ubuntubruger3> RUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Ubuntubruger3> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset
<Ubuntubruger3> og zob skriver
<Ubuntubruger3> hvor sudo er "som root", gedit er navnet på din teksteditor og /etc/default/grub er stien til filen som skal redigeres. Herefter      add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Ubuntubruger3> er det okay at opdatere dem begge to med nomodeset - eller skal jeg lave den "splash " om igen så der ikke står nomodeset ?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger3, der skal bare stå nomodeset på en af linjerne, så det er fint hvis du allerede har gjort det
<AJenbo> husked du at køre update-grub?
<Ubuntubruger3> det har jeg efter min "splash" linje - og det virkede ikke
<Ubuntubruger3> lavede en genstart - gir det ikke det samme ?
<AJenbo> nej
<AJenbo> sudo update-grub
<AJenbo> det ændre boot scriptet så nomodeset bliver tilføjet næste gang du genstarter.
<Ubuntubruger3> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-29-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-29-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done gosvig@fjernsyn:~$
<Ubuntubruger3> og så bare en genstart ??
<AJenbo> så er det tid til reboot
<Ubuntubruger3> brb
<Ubuntubruger8> suk
<Ubuntubruger8> det eneste jeg så fik ud af det er at min højre musse knap ikke virker mere
<AJenbo> ubuntubruger8 har du haft Nvidia driveren installeret?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8 men nu kan du starte op i det grafiske miljø?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej
<Ubuntubruger8> for den her
<Ubuntubruger8> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8 så... hvordan ved du at din højer musse tast ikke virker hvis ikke du har et grafisk miljø at bruge den i
<Ubuntubruger8> misforstod dig - køre i lav opløsning
<Ubuntubruger8> men kan intet ændre
<Ubuntubruger8> den har ikke aktiveret mine driver til grafik
<AJenbo> ok, jeg vil gerne lige være lidt mere med på hvad det er sket siden du installerede
<AJenbo> kunne du starte op da du installerede?
<AJenbo> altså på samme måde som det du har nu?
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg starter systemet op for jeg en fejl meddelse på at driverne til grafik ikke virker og jeg for så nogle valgmuligheder - 1 af dem er starte i lav opløsning
<AJenbo> Og bagefter installerede du Nvidia driveren for at kunne skifte opløsning og efter det har du ikke kunne starte i grafisk tildstand, før nu?
<AJenbo> Jeg så tidliger at i skrev noget om at ændre ved /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<AJenbo> hvis i har slettet den vil Nvidia driveren være indaktiv.
<AJenbo> prøv at gøre som fejlen siger og kør:
<AJenbo> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<AJenbo> og genstart
<Ubuntubruger8> gosvig@fjernsyn:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig [sudo] password for gosvig:   WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'  gosvig@fjernsyn:~$
<Ubuntubruger8> brb - genstarter
<Ubuntubruger9> desværre stadig det samme
<AJenbo> samme som?
<AJenbo> kan du kun starte op i terminalen?
<AJenbo> Hvilken version af Nvidia driveren har du installeret, så vidt jeg kan regne ud skulle du have mulighed for både 173 og current
<Ubuntubruger9> mener at det er curent
<AJenbo> Slet /etc/X11/xorg.conf og prøv den anden version, bare for sjov ;)
<Ubuntubruger9> yep og har prøvet 173 uden held - kan også vælge en version 96 - den har jeg dog ikke prøvet
<Ubuntubruger9> fundet den her side - siger det jer noget ?
<Ubuntubruger9> http://www.suse.de/~sndirsch/nvidia-installer-HOWTO.html
<AJenbo> og der er en bug der på virker 96 og 173 i den ikke opdateret udgave af 10.10
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg køre 10.04 - 10.10 kunne jeg slet ikke få lov til at installere
<AJenbo> ok
<Ubuntubruger9> prøver lige en genstart efter skift til 173
<Ubuntubruger9> brb
<AJenbo> den guide jeg har lavet til nomodeset er beregnet til at beskrive hvordan man installere 10.10 på et drilsk nvidia kort
<AJenbo> den guide du har fundet er til at installere den seneste Nvidia driver under SUSA, men du køre Ubuntu
<AJenbo> Jeg vil også fra råde dig at installere den nyeste nvidia driver manuelt selv
<AJenbo> bedere at nøjes med current som er temmelig tæt på at være den nyeste
<AJenbo> muligvis kan du tilføje et ppa med den nyeste driver, men jeg tror ikke det vil hjælpe dig, dit grafikkort er ikke lige frem nyt.
<Ubuntubruger7> desværre
<AJenbo> den guide jeg har lavet til nomodeset er beregnet til at beskrive hvordan man installere 10.10 på et drilsk nvidia kort
<AJenbo> den guide du har fundet er til at installere den seneste Nvidia driver under SUSA, men du køre Ubuntu
<AJenbo> Jeg vil også fra råde dig at installere den nyeste nvidia driver manuelt selv
<AJenbo> bedere at nøjes med current som er temmelig tæt på at være den nyeste
<AJenbo> muligvis kan du tilføje et ppa med den nyeste driver, men jeg tror ikke det vil hjælpe dig, dit grafikkort er ikke lige frem nyt.
<AJenbo> jeg fik stadig ikke rigtig forstået hvilken tildsand din maskine started i efter at du kørte nvidia-xconfig
<Ubuntubruger7> skal tage et par billeder i morgen og smide på forum
<Ubuntubruger7> gider ikke mere i dag - skal op klokken lort
<Ubuntubruger7> men i skal ha tak for hjælpen og tiden
<AJenbo> ok sov godt
<Ubuntubruger7> i lige måde
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-13
<Mitrokhin> nogle osx brugere (der kører ubuntu i et VM) ?
<Mitrokhin> heh sikkert ikke
<Ubuntubruger7> hejmedjer
<Mitrokhin> hejhej
<Ubuntubruger7> hej med jer
<Mitrokhin> hej hej
<Mitrokhin> :)
<Mitrokhin> jeg må sige jer er imponeret over ubuntu
<Mitrokhin> (kører normalt mac os x)
<Mitrokhin> jeg*
<Ubuntubruger7> hvordan installere jeg flash player på det her fine program
<Mitrokhin> jeg er temmelig ny men...
<Mitrokhin> ...muligvis sådan her:
<Mitrokhin> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, hvis du spørger chrisbuchholz pænt på #ubuntu-dk-snak så måske han vil hjælpe dig - han kører vist nok en link på OS X hardware
<Mitrokhin> i terminalen, men måske en mere vidende person kan træde til?
<Ubuntubruger7> det er jeg også og det sucker at jeg henter filen og så ved jeg ikke hvad jeg skal gøre
<Mitrokhin> om hvad? :) jeg tænkte bare højt
<lars_t_h> *ikke link , linux skulle der stå
<Mitrokhin> jer tror min næste computer skal være en alm pc med ubuntu
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, der er en guide ...
<lars_t_h> vent lidt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48:ubuntu-trin-for-trin-guide&catid=36:ubuntu-guide&Itemid=57
<Mitrokhin> ah k link
<Mitrokhin> det skal arkiveres
<Ubuntubruger7> cool
<lars_t_h> kig også de andre guides igennem af pixiarvai (christians - Arvai sguides), og dem af
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, ^
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger7: hvis du har "hentet filen" har du gjort det forkert
<jarlen> kig efter flash i software centret
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, det er nemt nok at lave en ældre PC (der self virker) til en ubuntu maskine, det gør installtionsprogrammet for dig
<Mitrokhin> ja jeg har også tænkt på at genoplive den ældestes computer, der står oppe på loftet
<Mitrokhin> men indtil videre kører jeg bare ubuntu i vmware
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, hot trick: med apt-get kommandoer kan du skrive -y som er det samme som --assume-yes lige efter apt-get og før intall|purge|remove etc, så bliver du ikke spurgt om du nu vil gøre det du er i gang med
<Mitrokhin> ah ok, takker
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, er den rigtig gammel er Lubuntu ofte et bedre valg, min Eee netbook har Lubuntu 12.10
<lars_t_h> sludder
<lars_t_h> den er ikke udkommet endu - der naturligvis 11.10
<Mitrokhin> det er en dual core 2 sp vidt jeg husker
<Mitrokhin> ok :)
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, ok saft nok til Ubuntu, mindst 2GB RAM så klarer den alm ubuntu fint
<Mitrokhin> det virker mere og mere som om der skal ubuntu på den
<Mitrokhin> heh
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, er du doven så venter du til midt i maj - der har den næste ubuntu været ude i 1 måneds tid, hvor de værste fejl er fundet
<Mitrokhin> ja jeg følger samme princip her på  OSX
<lars_t_h> den næste ubuntu hedder: Ubuntu "Precise Pangolin" 12.04 LTS
<Mitrokhin> er det altid .04 udgaverne der er LTS?
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, nej
<Mitrokhin> men 10.04 (some jeg kører her) er også LTS ikke?
<Mitrokhin> (min version af vmware understøtter ikke 11.10)
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, det her link forklarer mere om LTS
<Mitrokhin> ok!
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, ja, men 11.04 er ikke en LTS
<lars_t_h> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Mitrokhin> ok jeg troede det var forudsigeligt på den måde
<lars_t_h> ups glemte at poste linket - hehe
<Mitrokhin>  :) hehe takker
<lars_t_h> det erdet også - læs :)
<Mitrokhin> ok jeg må hellere se at komme vidre i aftenens tekst
<Mitrokhin> tak for snakken
<Mitrokhin> og hjælpen!
<Mitrokhin> fortsat god aften :)
<lars_t_h> Mitdet er nyt at de leverer hele 5 års support - før var det kun 2 år for desktops
<jarlen> arh, jeg tror aldrig nogen Ubuntu LTS har været helt nede på 2 års support
<jarlen> men 5 år er godt nok længe
<SLayeRDK> det er på grund af deres indtog i forretnings verdenen
<lars_t_h> SLayeRDK, helt sikkert- de gider ikke opgraderes styresystem ofte - de koster for mange penge og spildtid=penge for deres ansatte
<lars_t_h> jarlen, er det 3års support en LTS har (før 12.04)
<lars_t_h> kan ikke huske det
<lars_t_h> nå twiiter har nok ændret design, og det er på dansk?
<SLayeRDK> mener det var 3
<Mitrokhin> hej igen Lars mfl
<Mitrokhin> jeg prøver at kompile et program, som mangler openssl kiledekoden
<Mitrokhin> hvordan installerer man denne
<Mitrokhin> har prøbet synaptic, men kan ikke umiddelbart se hvordan man installerer kildekode (imodsætning til binær udgave)
<Mitrokhin> specifikt er det dette program jeg gerne ser kan afvikles under ubuntu =>
<Mitrokhin> http://zankasoftware.com/wired/wire/
<Mitrokhin> fejlen ./configure giver er: "configure: error: could not locate OpenSSL"
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: har du installeret libssl-dev?
<Mitrokhin> nej
<Mitrokhin> men det vil jeg da gøre :)
<Mitrokhin> get-apt install libssl-dev?
<Mitrokhin> tak
<Mitrokhin> check
<Mitrokhin> et til spørgsmål (krydser fingre), hvad med readline?
<Mitrokhin> (så er der vist heller ikke flere dependencies)
<[dmp]> der finde ogsaa en libreadline-dev, hvis det er det du spoerger om :)
<Mitrokhin> ja det fandt jeg lige ud af hehe
<Mitrokhin> success
<Mitrokhin> (tror jeg :)
<Mitrokhin> tak for hjælpen
<[dmp]> Det var saa lidt
<lars_t_h> Mitrokhin, du skal også installere build-essential, gcc, glibc-dev og sikkert også (g)make før du kan oversætte software
<lars_t_h> autotools og m4 hvis der skal bruges configure
<Mitrokhin> det har jeg (Ã¥benbart) gjort med en standard installering, for programmet kompilerede med dmp's anvisnigner og fungerer!
<Mitrokhin> fra OSX er jeg vant til at dev værktøjer skal installeres seperat men på ubuntu er det tilsyneladende standard
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-14
<Mitrokhin> hmm, jeg er ifærd med at installere ubuntu 11.10 på en Dual Core 2 maskine og det ser ud som om programmet hænger ved "Installerer sprogpakker" skærmen
<Mitrokhin> der er ingen fejlmeddelser som sådan men progressbar'n har ikke rykket sig ud af flækken et stykke tid
<Mitrokhin> ? :-/
<Mitrokhin> Lars, hvor er du?
<Mitrokhin> :)
<TLE> Mitrokhin: De sprogpakker har lidt størrelse pg spørgsmålet er så om "installerer" også dækker over "henter", Har du internetforbindelse på den, hvor hurtig og hvor lang tid har du ventet
<Mitrokhin> der er trådløs netværksforbindelse og installationsprogrammet har haft hentet andre pakker (så det ud som)
<Mitrokhin> hmm
<Mitrokhin> 5-10 min?
<Mitrokhin> forbindelsen er hurtig
<Mitrokhin> omkring 2mb i sekunder når det går hurtigst
<Mitrokhin> det er inden ved siden af maskinen står, går lige ind og tjekker
<TLE> hmm ja, den henter også sådan nogle ekstra codecs, men gad vide om det kommer før eller efter sprogpakker
<Mitrokhin> det ser ud som om den er "stallet" :-/
<Mitrokhin> jeg bliver vel nød til at afbryde og prøve igen
<Mitrokhin> det er sjældent at installation/afprøvning af nye ting, fungerer som det skal første gang
<Mitrokhin> det er ihvertfald min erfaring
<TLE> har du bootet direkte ind i installationsprogrammet eller først ind i et live-skrivebord og så installere derfra
<Mitrokhin> jeg bootede direkte ind i programmet
<Mitrokhin> nå men jeg har afbrudt processen og prøver igen
<TLE> lagde du mærke til om den bekræftede at du har internetforbindelse i starten af installationsprogrammet
<Mitrokhin> det gjorde den: det kom et vingeben udfor internetforbindelse
<Mitrokhin> der*
<TLE> prøv evt. at boote ind i liveskrivebordet først og log på dit trådløse netværk og kontroller at det fungerer, før du starter
<TLE> det kan være (men det ville være meget mærkeligt) at den bare kontrollere at der er en forbindelse og ikke om der er hul igennem
<Mitrokhin> faktisk undrede det mig lidt for lige efter at have sikret at internetforbindelse var afvinget blev jeg nød til at skrive mit kodeord til wifi igen
<Mitrokhin> nu har jeg bootet til liveskrivebordet
<TLE> hmm, ja så er det nok ikke det
<TLE> du kan lige prøve igen og hvis det så stadig giver problemer så kigger vi lige på det igen
<Mitrokhin> wifi virker
<Mitrokhin> hmm, ja jeg vender eventuelt lige tilbage :)
<Mitrokhin> og tak
<Mitrokhin> det er ikke så godt nu giver installationsprogrammet mig en fejlmeddelelse om "input/output error during read on /dev/sda"
<Mitrokhin> (harddisken)
<Mitrokhin>  :-/
<Mitrokhin> jeg er fucked
<Mitrokhin> heh
<Mitrokhin> muligvis er partitionstabel el whatever ødelagt efter min afbrydelse af install programmet under første gennemløb
<Mitrokhin> nå jeg prøver med en usb installation i tilfælde af at det skulle have en betydning
<TLE> Mitrokhin: hvilken partitionsmulighed valgte du?
<Mitrokhin> den hvor ubuntu får det hele til rådighed
<Mitrokhin> jeg har prøvet "Noget Andet" under installationstype i håb om at kunne genoprette de(n) fejl der måtte være opstået feks ved at slette alt og oprette partitioner selv, MEN det er ikke muligt
<Mitrokhin> jeg er ved at gøre klar til en USB installations, måske er der problemer med CD'en
<TLE> Mitrokhin: ahh ja det kunne tænkes, for hvis du har sagt ja til at den må bruge det hele vil jeg tro at den laver en ny partition, og så burde det ikke kunne være bøvl fra forrige installation, men fejlbrændinger det sker til gengæld ofte
<Mitrokhin> ja forhåbentligt er det dét
<Mitrokhin> iøvrigt tar' det åbenbart lang tid at boote fra USB :)
<Mitrokhin> har nu siddet og kigget på en skærm med en blinkende cursor (og et blinkende USB stick) i en hel del tid
<Mitrokhin> hmm
<TLE> hvis den heller ikke vil det, kan det også være en fejl i din download af iso'en, du kan be eller afkræfte det ved at lave en md5sum af filen
<Mitrokhin> ja det kan jeg da lige gøre (mens jeg venter)
<Mitrokhin> MD5 (ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso) = c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5
<Mitrokhin> er hvad jeg får
<Mitrokhin> kan ikke umiddelbart se nogle md5 filer at sammenligne med på ubuntu hjemmesiden
<TLE> det kan du sammenligne med et ..
<TLE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<TLE> den ser rigtig nok ud
<Mitrokhin> øv, så er det ikke det
<Mitrokhin> nå jeg håber USB tilgangen virker
<Mitrokhin> (installprogrammet er ved at loade nu)
<Mitrokhin> nej det er det samme
<Mitrokhin> "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"
<Mitrokhin> dialogteksten er afkortet
<Mitrokhin> men det er vel harddisken ovenstående henviser ti
<Mitrokhin> l
<Mitrokhin> mit eget bud er at partitionstabel el lign må være blevet korrumperet ifm med første installationsforsøg
<Mitrokhin> hvordan genetablerer jeg en bootpartition elign, der virker?
<TLE> når du frem til partitioneringsvalgmulighederne?
<Mitrokhin> ja, det er når jeg vælger "Slet disk on installer Ubuntu" jeg går den fejl
<Mitrokhin> den anden muligheder under installationstype: "Noget Andet" vil ikke tillade mig at gøre noget
<TLE> ok, prøv at vælge den manuelle partitionsmulighed
<Mitrokhin> den er jeg inde i nu
<Mitrokhin> enhed: /dev/sda
<TLE> ok, hvis der ikke er noget på den der skal gemmes så slet alle de eksisterende partitioner
<Mitrokhin> Device for boot loader installation: /dev/sdb
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: er du sikker paa at disken virker?
<Mitrokhin> når jeg trykke på "Slet" sker der INTET
<TLE> har du flere harddiske i?
<Mitrokhin> kun 1
<Mitrokhin> og usb stikket
<TLE> ok, hvilke partitioner står der på listen?
<Mitrokhin> dmp jeg har hentet computeren oppe fra loftet, INden jeg gav mig ikast med ubuntu bootede jeg til vista, alt syntes at virke som det skulle
<Mitrokhin> det står kun "dev/sda" under Enhed
<Mitrokhin> det er det eneste
<Mitrokhin> der står kun*
<Mitrokhin> (suk)
<Mitrokhin> ingen type, monteringspunkt, formater?, størrelse el brugt?
<TLE> hvis du klikker på den kan du så tilføje en partition?
<Mitrokhin> men måske skulle jeg boote igen og forsøge
<Mitrokhin> nej :/ ligemeget hvad jeg trykker på sket der intet
<Mitrokhin> men jeg booter igen og vælgede manuel med det samme
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: hvis du kan, ville jeg proeve at skifte disken - eller faa tjekket den med et program. (jeg har ikke oplevet af faa i/o fejl ved installation.. de gange jeg har faaet i/o fejl, har det vaeret disken der var defekt)
<Mitrokhin> ja men under første forsøg var der jo ingen diskfejl meddelelser, hvilket indikerer at installationsprogrammet har fucket et eller andet op, da jeg afbrød installationen, men ja det må vel også forsøges
<Mitrokhin> forsøger dog lige en sidste gang med den manuelle mulighed
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: roger. Men omvendt, kan du piller nok saa meget i opsaetning og valgmuligheder i installationsprogrammet uden at det hjaelper, hvis disken er defekt :)..
<Mitrokhin> ja, det er én af de to fejlkilder, prøver med en ny hd efter dette sidste forsøg
<Mitrokhin> (ellers skal jeg op på loftet igen heh)
<[dmp]> :)
<Mitrokhin> ah, tryk på "Ny partitionstabel..." åben ny en dialog hvor jeg kan "fortsætte"
<Mitrokhin> "Du har ikke valgt en hel enhed til partitionering" ? hvad skal det betyde
<Mitrokhin> nå jeg "forsætter"
<Mitrokhin> Under opret ny partt
<Mitrokhin> err
<Mitrokhin> monteringspunktet hvad skal jeg anføre der ?
<Mitrokhin> og skal det være ext4
<Mitrokhin> (ja i må undskylde, jeg har ingen videre erfaring udi ubuntu :))
<Mitrokhin> monteringspunkt skal vel bare være "/"
<TLE> ja, men du skal lade en lille smule plads være tilbage til en swap partition
<TLE> et par GB eller sådan
<TLE> ext4 er fint
<TLE> og ja / som monteringspunkt
<Mitrokhin> aha
<TLE> bagefter skal du så oprette en partition mere, som under partitionstype skal være swap og bruge de ca. 2 GB
<Mitrokhin> primær el logisk?
<Mitrokhin> primær vel?
<TLE> ja
<Mitrokhin> takker
<Mitrokhin> jeg har nu
<Mitrokhin> /dev/sda og nedenunder følger
<Mitrokhin> /dev/sda1   ext4  / osv
<Mitrokhin> /dev/sda2   swap  osv
<Mitrokhin> ser det tilforladeligt ud?
<Mitrokhin> det tar' jeg som et "ja" :)
<Mitrokhin> hmm
<Mitrokhin> den samme fejl
<Mitrokhin> satans
<Mitrokhin> det må jo så være harddisken, tak for hjælpen all i hop :)
<Mitrokhin> (så er det op på loftet endnu en gang)
<Mitrokhin> pænt af dig at "holde mig i hånden" på den måde TLE
<Mitrokhin> (misforstå mig ikke hehe)
<Mitrokhin> nå men der er ingen der siger det skal være let at installere et nyt styresystem
<TLE> Mitrokhin: no problem
<TLE> det irriterende er at det faktisk efterhånden ikke er så svært, men hvis man løber på hardwarefejl bliver det hurtigt kompliceret
<Mitrokhin> ja, det er ærgeligt, for nogle vil jo uundgåeligt blive skræmt væk
<Mitrokhin> nå desværre har jeg kun den gamle type (IDE) harddisk og Duo'en vil kun accepterer den nye type
<Mitrokhin> suk
<Mitrokhin> det må vente til jeg har nogle 100 kr. sedler at smide efter det
<Mitrokhin> men indtil da kan jeg jo bare som hidtil køre ubuntu i vmware :)
<TLE> Mitrokhin: ja, men det er jo som sagt stadig kun hvis det er hardwarefejl, og så vil det også være svært at installere windows
<Mitrokhin> ja det er vel rigtigt, har dog været inde og se på nogle af de guides der ligger på http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk
<Mitrokhin> bla installationsguiden
<Mitrokhin> det skræmmer ikke mig men lur mig om størsteparten af dk's befolkning ville have store problemer med at følge med
<Mitrokhin> hvorfor kan man ikke installerer de behørige codex, flash osv med simpelthen at download en eksekverbar fil og så køre den
<Mitrokhin> det ville gøre det meget nemmere for den alm bruger
<Mitrokhin> jeg mener det vil altid som jeg ser det være en stopklods for mange alm mennesker (at ubuntu stadig er meget CLI orienteret)
<Mitrokhin> og det er en skam
<Mitrokhin> for flere burde køre linux og de mange gratis programmer der er til rådighed
<Mitrokhin> men jeg prædiker vel for koret som man siger :)
<TLE> med den nuværende installationsprogram får man en del codecs installeret som standard
<Mitrokhin> aha
<Mitrokhin> så det har ændret sig siden den guide blev skrevet, det er altid noget
<TLE> men ja, der kan være enkelte ting som man stadig skal installere manuelt og som ikke er i standardarkiverne og som derfor er lidt besværligere
<Mitrokhin> mhmm
<Mitrokhin> hvormange danske ubuntu brugere er der? er der tal for sådan noget?
<TLE> jeg mener dog det er en lille pris at betale selv for almindelige brugere, mod at de så tilgengæld for at den software som der ligger i arkiver slipper for at rende rundt på nettet og finde installationsfiler
<Mitrokhin> det giver jeg dig ret i personligt
<TLE> der er kun bud på tal, idet installationer ikke registreres, men alle disse bud er mere eller mindre fejlbehæftet
<Mitrokhin> ok, så der foreligger ingen videnskabelige undersøgelser
<Mitrokhin> men jeg tør vædde på at det er støt stigende
<[dmp]> jeg syntes at opleve at der er flere og flere virksomheder er bruger ubuntu som default O/S i min branche (IT udvilkling).. Det er en aendring.. Foerhen var det kun noget man allernaadist fik lov til
<Mitrokhin> hmm, ærgeligt at det ikke blev idag jeg fik u installeret, nå men sådan er det...
<Mitrokhin> ah det lyder som en god udvikling
<TLE> ikke så vidt jeg ved, men det kan godt være, et bud man f.eks. kan få er ved at kigge på hvor mange af dem så har aktiveret at der må indsendes information om hvilke pakker de har installeret, som har en dansk sprogpakke (find selv fejlen i modellen), http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst der finder man tal i omegnen af 17000
<Mitrokhin> ok
<[dmp]> jeg tror det er hoejere. Mange noerder (ogsaa danske) fortraekker jo at tingene er paa engelsk
<[dmp]> .. som i vaesentlig hoejere
<Mitrokhin> ja det er måske en god pointe
<Mitrokhin> overvejede selv at bruge udelukkende engelsk GUI indtil jeg havde fået læst diverse tekster, men bestemte mig alligevel for dansk interface
<Mitrokhin> men en ting er selvsagt at i IT/computer proffer bruger det, noget ganske andet ville være hvis man kunne få alm mennesker interesseret
<Mitrokhin> omend jeg vil i denne sammenhæng tilhører sidstnævnte kategori :)
<TLE> [dmp]: ja som jeg sagde er der indtil flere huller i at bruge det tal
<Mitrokhin> så måske er der bedre tider på vej også i denne henseende
<TLE> for det først underestimerer den fordi det kun er dem der har installere popcon OG den tæller ikke dem med så ikke installerer den danske sprogpakke
<Mitrokhin> ubuntu er vel den mest populære distro nu tildags er den ikke
<[dmp]> Yup. Men ubuntu er jo i hoej grad afhaengigt af noerder. For det er jo dem der skal hjaelpe non-noerderne. (fx paa ubuntudanmark.dk, her.. irl, etc)
<[dmp]> TLE: det var heller ikke for at kritisere dig/det :)
 * Mitrokhin synes nu dmp kritiserede en del
<TLE> nej det ved jeg godt :)
<Mitrokhin> jk!
<Mitrokhin>  :)
<TLE> det var bare for lige at liste de fejlantagelser jeg kendte
<TLE> antal af linuxbrugere diskuteres jo meget og med mange forskellig kilder
<[dmp]> gad vide om canonical har nogle tal
<Mitrokhin> ja, det er en skam der ikke er nogle mere troværdige og grundige undersøgelser
<TLE> nok kun for hvor mange kunder de har i supportbutikken
<TLE> jeg tvivler stræk på at de ville turde indsamle den slags information uden brugernes samtykke
<[dmp]> de kunne jo kigge paa ip'er fra deres repositories og estimere lidt bedre hvor mange der kommer fra danevang
<TLE> det er sandt
<Mitrokhin> de kan jo bare være aggregerede tal
<Mitrokhin> ja og det vil der vel ikke være nogen der kan have noget imod
<Mitrokhin> kunne være interessant at vide
<Mitrokhin> mht ubuntu vs. andre distro'er
<Mitrokhin> den er vel den mest populære eller hvad?
<Mitrokhin> eller det er måske det forkerte forum at spørge om det i heh
<Mitrokhin> da jeg først stiftede bekendtskab med linux var det red hat der var i front
<Mitrokhin> nå jeg snakker tilsyneladende med mig selv :)
<askhl_> Mitrokhin: på IRC snakker man aldrig med sig selv :)
<TLE> en anden kilde som man kan bruge, til at sammenligne linux distrobutioner, er distrowatch, men den giver også skæve tal på sin egen måde
<Mitrokhin> jeg troede ellers jeg havde skræmt alle væk og var ved at sætte endnu et kryds i lommebogen og kongratulere mig selv
<Mitrokhin> :)
<Mitrokhin> ah godt link
<Mitrokhin> en overfladisk vurdering af udbredelse synes at vise at Mint ligger i top efterfulgt at U
<Mitrokhin> (jeg kender ingengang mint)
 * Mitrokhin wiki'er mint
<TLE> ja, men som sagt er distrowatch også fejlbehæftet idet den kun tæller iso'er som downloades derfra
<TLE> så hvis en distro er god til at gøre opmærksom på downloadmulighederne fra sin egen side, vil dens tal bliver for lavt
<Mitrokhin> naturligvis, ja
<Mitrokhin> pudsigt at der ikke er bedre tal
<Mitrokhin> kunne også være interessant at se i forhold til windows- og osx-brugere
<jarlen> Mitrokhin: Det er ret svært at sammenligne med data du ikke kender
<jarlen> du kan kun manipulere data du har adgang til
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-15
<Mitrokhin> test
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: test ?
<Mitrokhin> test !
<Mitrokhin> prøver at overføre mine x-chat indstillinger fra Mac os x udgaven
<Mitrokhin> indsætter bla et tidsstempel udfor hver besked i chatten
<Mitrokhin> men det virker ikke rigtigt, der er ellers en (text events) import mulighed
<Mitrokhin> hvis det altså var af interesse du spurgte
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: hvis du bare sidder og tester selv, kan du jo joine fx #Mitrokhin - og teste loes
<[dmp]> Mitrokhin: men udover det, kan du ikke bare kopierer din .xchat directory?
<Mitrokhin> hmm tjooh det var måske en mulighed
<Mitrokhin> det vil jeg forsøge
<Mitrokhin> du er da bare fuld af gode forslag hva' ? :)
<Mitrokhin> Jeg fik iøvrigt en ny hd rigget til igår og fik faktisk 11.10 installeret
<Mitrokhin> (at sidde og lege med ubuntu i vmware som jeg gør nu er dog mere komfortabelt)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-17
<Yogsterr> Hey
<jarlen> Godmorgen
<Yogsterr> http://s10.postimage.org/nvq9puywn/314638552.jpg
<Yogsterr> look what i got
<arlo> hej hvordan installerer jeg security updates via ssh?
<jarlen> på samme måde som via terminalen
<jarlen> aptitude safe-upgrade
<jarlen> eller tilsvarende apt-get
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-18
<y0gster> good morning
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål nogen herinde som har erfaring med Openbsd ?
<jarlen> ahf tror jeg
<ahf> meget lidt.
<smeag0l> k ser lige film
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-11
<Ubuntubruger9> Hallo. Jeg har et mobilt-bredbånd-relateret spørgsmål.
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Har problemer med at få tilsluttet mobilt bredbånd (Oister, Huawei E169), selv om installationen var problemfri.
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg støder hele tiden ind i dette problem, og har installeret ubuntu-restricted-extras, dog bruger jeg kubuntu men det skulle ikke gøre nogen forskel. PROBLEM: Jeg vil høre podcast i Amarok og den siger hele tiden jeg skal installere
<nikolaj_basher> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder og jeg har sat den til den men den finder ikke flere plugins og den vil ikke afspille
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-14
<kristian-aalborg> godaften
<kristian-aalborg> kan I komme på netbank med NemId?
<jarlen> med firefox
<kristian-aalborg> hej Jarlen
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er i gang med både Chromium og FF... no luck
<kristian-aalborg> ... og nu er NemId så spærret, givetvis fordi jeg har prøvet for mange gange
<kristian-aalborg> øv!
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-15
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har med mit ubuntu pc skrivet på et skema med pdf file, og gemt på mit usb stik, jeg vil det hele nu printer ud med min windows pc, men det virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvad gør jeg
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-16
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej jeg har et spørgsmål. Jeg har udfyld et skema og derefter det hele gemt på en stik, hvis jeg derefter åbner  gemtedata har jeg et hvid bladet. Det drejer sig om et pdf file
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvis jeg go med venstre mustast over det hele, kommer mit tekst igen
<Ubuntubruger4> hi. Jeg har et problem med PDF
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-12
<maveas> En eller flere som har leget med NAXSI?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-13
<Raghh> har vi nogle ubuntu eksperter her ? :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-14
<DYSW> muligvis
<Raghh> mit problem er blevet løst, men ellers tak for opmærksomheden :)
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogle der kan hjølpe mig med installation af canonpixma printer på wifi ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-15
<Rubas> MikeDK: Hej
<Rubas> !seen MikeDK
<MikeDK> Rubas, har du noget på hjertet?
<Rubas> Ville bare sige Hej :)
<MikeDK> ok, og du er hvem?
<Rubas> Qubexy
<MikeDK> aaah så er det jo et stykke tid siden ja :-)
<Rubas> Hehe indeed det er :) Hvordan går det?
<MikeDK> tjoo lad os tage den på #ubuntu-dk-snak istedet for så vi ikke fylder supportkanalen med OFf-topic
<Rubas> True sorry. :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-13
<gaffa> Så er der lidt dansk oversættelse af bannere til "I Love Free Software Day", http://folkemagt.dk/ilovefs/
#ubuntu-dk 2016-02-15
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål ved ikke om dette er det rigtige sted, men søger en der har godt check på raid 5 og linux.... egentlig i forbindelse med en qnap
#ubuntu-dk 2016-02-16
<sazzman> godaften
<sazzman> "?spørgsmål" nogen der kan forklare en newbie som mig hvordan jeg installer Steam på min Debian maskine.?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-18
<Ubuntubruger5> Nogen der kan hjælpe med et sløvt wifi på 16.04 har prøvet en lang række af muligheder fra diverse forums
<Ubuntubruger5> spørgsmål ad ovenfor
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-19
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan installerer jeg printer driver fra min cd til windows på ubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2019-02-11
<Ubuntubruger8> hvilken version af Ubuntu vil være god til en gammel Dell Vostro 1710 (Intel Core 2 duo), som har kørt Windovs Vista 32 bit?
